# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Selling my tf2 hats/items!

## cesm

Heres my inventory, I will sell most/all my hats and stuff for $20-$30 
I added most of it up and it came to $60 so its a good deal
add my skype: zackjones13
Heres my inventory Steam Community :: Cesm :: Item Inventory

----------

